# catfish on a fly



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

seriously i knew that catfish ate a lot of crap. but really, i thought i had a huge red on i was all excited and then blaah stupid cat


----------



## Gulflady (Jun 19, 2010)

That sounds like a first to me, I'd be surprised too!


----------



## Richard J. (Jun 7, 2010)

It is more common than you think. In Pa the streams are pretty clear. They will take flys that they can see. When the locasts come out they will take them from the top same as the carp.

RJ


----------



## anglerdavidm (Feb 12, 2009)

I had a friend up north that had his own lake full of 28-32 inch channel cats that he fed with dog food. One time we had a church man/boy event at the lake. I put a floating fly on and threw it into the feeding spree. I hooked and landed three of the monsters on a 5 wt before they figured out it wasn't feed. It just doesn't get much better than that!


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

lol but im talkin about nasty mud saltwater cats


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

It happens. Back in may I caught 2 stingrays on a muddler minnow while working bait schools in the lagoon. I thought it was pretty strange on the first one and really weird to get a second one


----------



## Dragnfly (Jan 25, 2008)

*Rays on a fly*

Never heard of such. I bet it was a heck of a pull. What Wgt. rod where you using? Too bad you didnt get a couple of pics. I imagine some magazines wouldve published them!


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

it was a six weight lol with weight forward line. it was intence


----------



## chasintail05 (Sep 14, 2010)

it is common ive had cats jump right in front of a red to eat my fly on the flats and have had them jump all over my clouser under dock lights they suck but they do pull especially on a 6wt trout setup


----------

